# Ways to Spread the Word about a new clothing line?



## redskyclothing (Sep 15, 2008)

I just launched a small tshirt line. I have a presence on Facebook, MySpace, Bolt, but need to do more free marketing to help spread the word about us. Any ideas?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Ways to Spread the Word?*

What sort of t-shirts are they? Who is your target market? Without knowing a little more about what you're selling, it's hard to make any specific recommendations. A little more information would be helpful.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

redskyclothing said:


> I just launched a small tshirt line. I have a presence on Facebook, MySpace, Bolt, but need to do more free marketing to help spread the word about us. Any ideas?


Try some of the dozens of tips posted here: T-Shirt Marketing - T-Shirt Forums

And here: marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums

And here: marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## redskyclothing (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ways to Spread the Word?*



EnMartian said:


> What sort of t-shirts are they? Who is your target market? Without knowing a little more about what you're selling, it's hard to make any specific recommendations. A little more information would be helpful.


 Hi, thanks for the reply. Our tshirts are just simple tees, designed for the corporate professional 25-40 more or less.


----------

